# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Geirriteerde peesplaat

## kwartet

*Ik ben 42 jaar en heb al 6 jaar vage klachten. De grootste klacht is dat ik een geirriteerde peesplaat heb in mijn rechter bil en dat straalt uit naar mijn rechterenkel. Branderig gevoel. ben overal al geweest. Ook heb ik chronische rugklachten,rechts onder.Pijnpoli,zenuwblokkades, oesteopaath,homeopaat. Zonder resultaat. Heb 2x daags 100 mg tramadol geslikt, 3x daags 600 mgr gabapentine en een durogesicpleister tegen de pijn.
Nu ben ik aan het afbouwen met de medicijnen omdat de huisarts vond dat ik het niet mijn hele leven kon slikken. Mometeel gebruik ik alleen de pleister nog maar de klachten worden alleen maar heviger en pijnlijker. De huisarts zegt dat het afkickverschijnselen { daar heeft hij amitripteline gegeven } zijn maar ik betwijfel dit. Heb het momenteel echt zwaar, voelde me met de tramadol beter. 
Voor die peesplaat moet ik van de ortopeeth gaan sporten. kon lang duren zei ze nou inderdaad duurt het lang.
Wie herkend zich hierin of weet tips.*

----------


## Sefi

Ben je wel langzaam aan het afbouwen van de tramadol? Je kunt niet ineens stoppen, want dan krijg je inderdaad pijnklachten.

Ik herken je klachten en wil je adviseren om naar een Dry Needling fysiotherapeut te gaan. Ik vermoed dat je spierknopen hebt in je bilspieren. De pijn van deze knopen stralen uit door je been. Door spierknopen/triggerpoints in je bilspieren kan je bekken steeds opnieuw gaan kantelen waardoor je rugklachten krijgt. De triggerpoints gaan nooit uit zichzelf weg en de snelste methode om er vanaf te komen is via Dry Needling.
Dit heeft niets te maken met acupunctuur.
Ik heb mensen gezien die bij de pijnpoli als hopeloos waren bestempeld en die bij mijn Dry Needling therapeut uiteindelijk van de pijn af gekomen zijn.
Probeer het!
Op de volgende pagina kun je een therapeut vinden per provincie (Nederland).
http://www.dryneedling.nl/pages/fysiotherapeuten.php

----------

